
You won’t see a moon quite like this for another 11 years - evo_9
https://qz.com/1501492/the-full-cold-moon-and-ursids-meteor-shower-2018-a-guide-to-stargazing-during-the-winter-solstice/
======
jmts
All this 'moon hype' of recent times is ridiculous.

Supermoons are not super - they are regular, and normal, and likely
indistinguishably larger from any other full moon to any regular observer.

This full moon is not special either. It falls close to the solstice. This
will happen again in about ten years time. I assume we should celebrate the
full moons that are farthest from the solstice too, which should happen in
about five years time. And maybe the ones that are half way, because, why not?

The fact that this full moon _ALMOST_ coincides with a meteor shower, and
passes by a specific star in the sky (which should happen every month) does
not make this moon special. It makes this a coincidence. I say _ALMOST_
because the meteor shower occurs the night before the full moon.

How about for once we ditch the hyperbolic moon talk and just tell it like it
is? "Hey, you like meteor showers and full moons? You might dig this!".

Ironically I would expect that the meteor will be less spectacular precisely
because of the presence of the full moon.

~~~
danso
> _This full moon is not special either. It falls close to the solstice. This
> will happen again in about ten years time._

The title of the submitted article is, "You won’t see a moon quite like this
for another 11 years"

